# Found Dog



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I walked out this morning with Louis ready to go to work. Then WHAM! A dog came at me out of nowhere, jumping all over me. I looked closely and saw that it was a purebred Bull Terrier! Those are not very common so it's unusual to see one as a stray. Louis got very defensive and was growling and snarling at the dog, so I managed to shove the BT into my backyard before Louis could have a nervous breakdown.

What is weird is that last night, I thought to myself, "I wonder what it's like to own a Bull Terrier?" and then this dog manifested. 

I've taken the dog to the vet, no microchip  

I've posted flyers around my neighborhood and posted an ad on Craigslist. If nothing turns up by Monday, the BT will go to a rescue. Anything else I can do until then?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I've posted flyers around my neighborhood and posted an ad on Craigslist. If nothing turns up by Monday, the BT will go to a rescue. Anything else I can do until then?


The next thing you should do is to think to yourself, I wonder what it would be like to have a million dollars?? ha,ha! Lucky you, I love Bull Terriers! Seriously, I would alert the city you live in, if they have a dog pound, and then I think you've covered all bases. Those BT's are rare as you say, so I'm sure someone somewhere is looking feverishly for him.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Your new line of thinking should only encompass what you want to see leaping out of bushes and jumping all over you! (I'm with the million dollars thinking...)

good thing you were there for him and able to keep him till someone knows something....

sarah


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

It is wonderful of you to keep him safe. 

Exercise caution, not knowing what he may be carrying. I am sure you all remember how my rescue pup sickened my other two, and I ended up bleaching an acre of lawn and everything indoors that I could & having three sick dogs; which, of course made some business for my vet. Ever since then, I won't let my dogs go anywhere near unknown "poop"--we don't visit the dog park, because people don't clean up well. Keep in mind, the pup had been to the vet before the symptoms "came out" a couple of days later.

Now, that was just precautionary, and I am still so very happy that there are peopke like you out there who care about a, likely, lost and frightened pet. I don't know where I would keep a stray or lost dog.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My local newspaper puts lost dog ads in for free. You could check yours. Also, call the local pound and report him. In fact, call every pound in a 20 mile radius. If I lost a dog the first place I would check is the pound. If you posted flyers around where you found him, I think you have done more than most would do.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Good news!*

I couldn't help it and let Leroy and the dog play. The ran around like crazy. 

The owners found us and she got her dog 10 minutes ago! She got our number from Animal Control. I'm glad I called Animal Control. Outwest - you are right, if you find a stray you should contact all of the shelters and animal control. Usually when dogs get loose, they are within a 2-3 mile radius from their home, but they don't run away in a straight line. The owners live in the next neighborhood over from us, so they are not that far away.

Turns out the dog is only 8 months old! I thought he was young from the way he acted. She said it was the second time he's escaped this week. I had taken the dog to the vet for a microship scan and found nothing. The dog had escaped by chewing through his harness. I believe it - he knocked down the screen on our window from the outside trying to get at the cats through the window. The mesh is torn and the frame is destroyed into pieces. He also chewed our door frame.

Two important things to consider when owning dogs:

1) GET your dog microchipped. UPDATE that info.
2) If you find a stray, contact animal control even if you plan on keeping the dog to find the owners yourself. That will be the first place the owners will call.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

One thing to add to those that have microchipped your dogs.... I did both of mine and for haha's I had the vet scan them at their yearly back in sept... They found Lola's but not Rusty's ... They used two different scanners (I guess there diff ones for diff chips).... So.... I'm having him done again.... Anyway I'd have your furbabies checked if u get the chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Micro chips can migrate we had one of our dogs done two years ago he got lost at a horse show the person that found him took him to the vet and no chip found but my vet found it down his shoulder?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea they said that too... They went down both shoulders and even to the front of his neck and down his chest... Tried several times with both wands... I'm not super worried Bc they both have tags with my name and number on them and everyone in my neighborhood knows the poodle lady lol.... My worry would b more of getting hit by a car.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

After scanning that dog, I wondered if my dogs' microchip would show up. I will scan them the next time I go to the vet.

The vet tech scanned the dog 3-4 times. Up and down the back, up and down the shoulders, torso, neck, chest... nothing. And when the owner came to pick up, she confirmed he wasn't chipped. 

Leroy already has Leopard print ears, maybe I should color his side with my telephone number on it lol. A lot of people know who "the poodle" is at the dog park, so if he got lost, I think most people would know of him. I've met a lot of people in my neighborhood who introduce themselves to me by saying "I always see you walking your poodle..." - so I hope he is returned to me quickly if he got lost!


----------

